

Ask HN: Physical Magazines About Programming? - lss456

I'm looking for an actual physical magazine (that you can have delivered to your home) on programming and software.  Kind of like the pragmatic progammer's magazine.  All I can find now are online magazines. Any suggestions?
======
msredmond
If you program in .NET, Visual Studio Magazine
<http://visualstudiomagazine.com> and MSDN Magazine
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/default.aspx> are both available in
print. Visual Studio Magazine is a free sub for qualified Devs, MSDN either
comes as package or can be subscribed to separately
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee358702.aspx>

------
_delirium
It's a bit pricey ($99/yr), but ACM membership gets you a print subscription
to _Communications of the ACM_ , which is pretty good. It's somewhat on the
research side of programming, but since its 2008 relaunch it's a lot more
practically focused (no more journal-length articles; new guidelines of
10-page articles with no more than 10 citations, that must cover a topic of
general interest with minimal specialist prerequisite knowledge).

<https://campus.acm.org/public/qj/brandingqj/cacm.cfm>

------
templaedhel
<http://hackermonthly.com/> focuses on all of hacker news, and is a little
pricy, but a very nice publication, and will cover programming, but also other
topics HN (and possibly you) would be interested in.

------
glimcat
XRDS is pretty cool. It's the ACM's "crazy stuff grad students have done
lately" magazine.

<http://xrds.acm.org/>

------
ig1
<http://accu.org/index.php/aboutus/aboutjournals>

------
lss456
Thanks everyone!

------
yolesaber
2600

